# Are any "foreordained to evil by the power of God"?



## Mr. Bultitude (Aug 11, 2016)

The Second Council of Orange, which condemned Semi-pelagianism (but, Warfield says, succumbed to "semi-semi-pelagianism") says at the conclusion of its canons:



> We not only do not believe that any are foreordained to evil by the power of God, but even state with utter abhorrence that if there are those who want to believe so evil a thing, they are anathema.



I know that many opponents of Calvinism would claim that we teach that the reprobate are indeed "foreordained to evil by the power of God," but my question is, is that a fair or unfair statement of our doctrine?


----------



## Matthew1344 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ultimately, that's what j think


----------



## Parakaleo (Aug 11, 2016)

It is very fair to say that is what we affirm, if you put in the qualifier that God does so righteously.



> I. God from all eternity, did, by the most wise and holy counsel of His own will, freely, and unchangeably ordain whatsoever comes to pass; yet so, as thereby neither is God the author of sin, nor is violence offered to the will of the creatures; nor is the liberty or contingency of second causes taken away, but rather established. WCF 3.1


----------

